# Mogadore



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, Does anyone think that Palm Rd. or CLR will fish by next weekend?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Steelhauler said:


> Just out of curiosity, Does anyone think that Palm Rd. or CLR will fish by next weekend?


I’ll be taking a peek at both this afternoon I’ll let you know what I find. CLR was open yesterday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

bobberbucket said:


> I’ll be taking a peek at both this afternoon I’ll let you know what I find. CLR was open yesterday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Yesterday (Sunday), I stopped out at CLR. I checked a recent spud hole at the end of the dock and was surprised to find two inches. By the looks of it, only about half was good clear ice. I was tempted to step out, but it looked very spotty at best. 

Lets face it guys, the weather has been on and off as far as ice making. So be careful once you venture out.


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Clrd east side was locked when I drove by around 1030a


----------



## doubledipper (Oct 16, 2018)

I checked Moggie this morning off SR 43 totally unsafe !!! I drove to Twin Lakes, and same results like 1-2 inches maybe. The RED LIGHT IS ON. KEEP OFF GUYS.. Im going to check Congress Lake where I have permission to fish. will post report later.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

doubledipper said:


> I checked Moggie this morning off SR 43 totally unsafe !!! I drove to Twin Lakes, and same results like 1-2 inches maybe. The RED LIGHT IS ON. KEEP OFF GUYS.. Im going to check Congress Lake where I have permission to fish. will post report later.



View attachment 289465
Palm Road
Courtesy of Mogadore Bait and Tackle Facebook page
TWO INCHES


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

doubledipper said:


> I checked Moggie this morning off SR 43 totally unsafe !!! I drove to Twin Lakes, and same results like 1-2 inches maybe. The RED LIGHT IS ON. KEEP OFF GUYS.. Im going to check Congress Lake where I have permission to fish. will post report later.


Not being cute, but how do you get "permission" to ice fish Congress Lake? I thought you had to be a Member or a guest of a member(accompanyed By the member)! I was there many years ago on the ice with a friend(who had a membership). Saw tons of JUMBO! perch caught(we had no minnows)! Thanks for any explanation..<


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm not hearing much about this lake. Especially the CLR area. It's either the hot spot or the not spot!


----------

